# Yote hunting in this weather!!!



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well call me stupid but sometimes when I'm at work and I start daydreaming at lunch I talk myself into things that later I say what was I thinking!! I Had everything already in the truck so I decided to try it. So I tied my crow feathers on my dowel rod and in that wind and snow that black stuck out like crazy!! I turned on the caller and set in my lucky tent blind and of course forgot a chair so I'm bending over so I can look out and just as I try to stretch like a rocket it comes out of nowhere runs right to it and I blew it !!!! Just about fell through the tent trying to get the gun out the window and get set. He turned and looked right at me and was gone as fast as he appeared! It was AWESOME maybe next time....


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

hey man. A for effort!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Timing was everything for that yote.
Congrats on getting out.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I can't get it out of my head what happened and I told a buddy at work and he said " Oh come out to my house tonight we didn't see any last night but usually they come by in the evening and we can hear them howling" So trying to protect the women and children in his family! I must drop everything and get set up at his house just before dark!!! Only to make sure they are safe!! Or so that's how I convinced myself to call the plumber and tell him I wont be home tonight for him to fix my bath tub faucet....


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Wow. I'm shocked you got anything to come in. I figured this weather would have everything shut down Til the front passed. Shows what I know.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Went out Thursday and Friday not one thing came in. When I was walking out of the woods I scann the field and seen a real nice buck and still had his antlers I thought that was kind of late to still have his rack.


----------

